# How will Amazon Flex change this year?



## Benzri (Sep 24, 2015)

It seems like the past year, they changed something every couple of weeks. New dispatch system. New routing. Combined routing. Far fewer reserves. Shifted Amazon Fresh deliveries from USPS to Prime warehouses. Limited hours from 80 to 40. Raised the minimum buy to $35, and for grocery stores to $40-$50... What do you guys think they have up their sleeves for this year?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm actually getting more reserves 5 a week or so


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

Benzri said:


> It seems like the past year, they changed something every couple of weeks. New dispatch system. New routing. Combined routing. Far fewer reserves. Shifted Amazon Fresh deliveries from USPS to Prime warehouses. Raised the minimum buy to $35, and for grocery stores to $40-$50... What do you guys think they have up their sleeves for this year?


Jeff will take over and do all deliveries by himself. No one else is good enough for his precious Flex.


----------



## Benzri (Sep 24, 2015)

rozz said:


> Jeff will take over and do all deliveries by himself. No one else is good enough for his precious Flex.


i bet he doesn't even know what flex is, probably unaware, that's why the people that run the program don't give a shit because the guy at the top doesn't give a shit, probably doesn't even know it exists, ive seen every bezos video on youtube and ive never heard him mention flex while he mentions every other initiative they have, i know he knows amazon does two hour deliveries but i he probably thinks drivers are employees or white vans still....].



nighthawk398 said:


> I'm actually getting more reserves 5 a week or so


ya some of my warehouse buddies get reserves but others don't, i don't know how they pick and choose who to give reserves too


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Whatever it is, I'm sure it'll be some brand of BS.


----------



## dmason2k (Dec 30, 2017)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> Whatever it is, I'm sure it'll be some brand of BS.


Yeah, but it will be like no BS you've had before. It will be by far the best BS... that I can tell you


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

everyone thought the autoclicker/script users were getting deactivated after the holidays, so it'll be interesting to see what happens with that ..



Benzri said:


> ya some of my warehouse buddies get reserves but others don't, i don't know how they pick and choose who to give reserves too


in the Bay Area, the new drivers get most of the reserves and then the leftovers go to the drivers that don't work many hours per week.


----------



## DeathByFlex (Nov 29, 2017)

I think we'll see the van operations expand and perhaps some changes to the recruiting process due to the recent bad publicity.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

We've already seen discussions of expanding flex to farm out our delivery services to the few markets Amazon doesn't already dominate. See articles from last summer....


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

2018 wish list:

1. Quality control - prioritize longtime drivers
2. Better support - merge on duty and offline support
3. Line of communication between central ops and drivers
4. Sturdier Prime Now bags


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

rozz said:


> 2018 wish list:
> 
> 1. Quality control - prioritize longtime drivers
> 2. Better support - merge on duty and offline support
> ...


we should start a thread with our wishlists! I know Amazon monitors this forum because they've made changes from previous posts i've made


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> we should start a thread with our wishlists! I know Amazon monitors this forum because they've made changes from previous posts i've made


One of the reasons why I write on here is because I know they read and make changes. The other avenue is through warehouse managers who email them to request change. Your feedback emails only go to bottom shelf support who then have to forward it to top shelf, if ever. We got them to reduce a lot of the 1.5 hours by complaining to our manager. There are some leftover for rare occasions but they've mostly been replaced by 2 and 2.5 hours.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

One of my biggest complaints is the same day deliveries are all down to 3.5 hours instead of 4. The routes are completely spread out sometimes it's 5 different cities. The mileage for a 3.5 same day route is at a minimum double what the morning 4 hours are. Make them 4 hour blocks like they were for a very long time or increase the rate for same day deliveries! The distance we have to travel really deserves better pay than the much closer together routes.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

Movaldriver said:


> One of my biggest complaints is the same day deliveries are all down to 3.5 hours instead of 4. The routes are completely spread out sometimes it's 5 different cities. The mileage for a 3.5 same day route is at a minimum double what the morning 4 hours are. Make them 4 hour blocks like they were for a very long time or increase the rate for same day deliveries! The distance we have to travel really deserves better pay than the much closer together routes.


Amazon doesn't understand that drivers don't like hopping on and off freeway ramps. It's time consuming and takes a toll on our wellbeing. We are OK with going to ONE faraway city and making all the deliveries there rather than one delivery in EACH city.


----------



## DeathByFlex (Nov 29, 2017)

I'd like to see Flex expanded cover pickup of return items. That could be good for Amazon, their customers, and it would generate more work for us. Imagine securing a block as usual only instead of going to the WH to load up packages, Amazon assigns you a route of addresses to pickup packages from (customer returns); which you then drop off at the WH at the end.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

DeathByFlex said:


> I'd like to see Flex expanded cover pickup of return items. That could be good for Amazon, their customers, and it would generate more work for us. Imagine securing a block as usual only instead of going to the WH to load up packages, Amazon assigns you a route of addresses to pickup packages from (customer returns); which you then drop off at the WH at the end.


Considering the amount of returns vs deliveries, that would require a hell of a lot more driving. And that doesn't even get into the logictics of having 'normal' drivers able to get them, outside of at Amazon lockers (and they already have some sort of system for that, I recently put my return into one)


----------



## Transporter316 (Jan 12, 2018)

soupergloo said:


> we should start a thread with our wishlists! I know Amazon monitors this forum because they've made changes from previous posts i've made


I don't think it's just from your post so I wouldn't get the big head a lot of people have similar opinions and some of those are paintings are expressed from the surveys they sent


----------



## chuck finley (Aug 2, 2017)

damn the PN 2.5 hour block. It's so horrible. more stops & long travel time but less time to finish.

The station give the 2.5 hour route same time as the 2-hour route. You're pretty much screwed with the 2.5 hour route.


----------



## Frœsty (Aug 14, 2016)

DeathByFlex said:


> I think we'll see the van operations expand and perhaps some changes to the recruiting process due to the recent bad publicity.


I think I am seeing the last gasp of Flex at my station in SF. The vans are multipling and some of the newborns have Amazon in their brightly painted coats. I could ask the vests but I couldn't care less.

I'm not sure how bad publicity really affects delivery choices. Flex drivers may be immediately terminated for unprofessiinalism while van DAs are somewhat protected by their supervisors and being a part of a 3rd party organization.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Bezo's will hit his target of Deactivating a Billion drivers and scratch his a$$ wondering why he fell short of the Million.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

> How will Amazon Flex change this year


TBH it's highly doubtful Amazon or its employees seem to know that........



Frœsty said:


> I think I am seeing the last gasp of Flex at my station in SF. The vans are multipling and some of the newborns have Amazon in their brightly painted coats. I could ask the vests but I couldn't care less.
> 
> I'm not sure how bad publicity really affects delivery choices. Flex drivers may be immediately terminated for unprofessiinalism while van DAs are somewhat protected by their supervisors and being a part of a 3rd party organization.


What WH is this? DSF5? Richmond? San Mateo one? DSF5 does exclusive Prime Now and mainly services city SF with burbs like Daly City


----------

